# Artisan Crockpot Bread.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

So you think bread making is hard well I`m here to prove you wrong especially if you have a Crockpot and a food processor but a bowl will do plus a little hard work if you don`t, this bread is wonderful and hearty my own mix by the way. Just mix 4 cups of flour (I used white whole wheat for this one, makes for a real artisan creation) 1 pack of yeast, 1 egg, 1 tablespoon salt, 3 tablespoon honey, about 1 1/2 cups of warm water, 5 tablespoon of butter (unsalted) .Since this is a very dense bread knead it well, the dough will get warm as kneaded this is a good tip that the dough has been kneaded properly, oil the pot and drop the dough in, let rise till double ,about an hour or two, punch dough down gather into a ball and let rise a second time till double again, turn the pot to high and you will filled the house with the aroma of a bakery, that`s when you know the bread is beginning to baked, the bread is done when it reaches an internal temperature of 200* and is nice and golden on top, since all Crockpot's are different temperature wise I can`t tell you how long but your nose will, also the bread will not stick to the bottom of the pot if is oil properly but you can make it easier by cutting a round circle of parchment paper if you like. Let it cool slightly before unmolding, run a knife or spatula around the bread but you shouldn't have any problems, the bread is better cold, I just had a slice it develops a thick crust and with real butter is great. On the second rise if baked in a pre-heated oven,350*, it will probably raise more but same thing applies,200* internal temperature.















Enjoy


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Real Artisan Bread Folks ,on the cheap side.*

This also is the best recipe for a day in the woods since is all done in a pot with no need to knead the dough but if you have baking stones or unglazed clay tiles or terra cotta tiles boy you are talking professional baking on the cheap folks, the trick here is to preheat the stones at least 30 minutes in a 
400* oven or BBQ or you can also baked it in a preheated heavy cast iron pot in the oven or BBQ if you don`t have stones.
3 cups bread flour,3/4 pack of yeast,1 teaspoon salt, about 2 cups of warm filter water ,all this goes into a pot and add enough water to make a wet dough, cover with a towel and let rise till double, about 2 hours. Lightly floured a working surface and work the dough till it can hold its shape and is no longer sticky but do not knead, shape it into a ball and place it into a bowl with parchment paper in it ,let it rise again for about 40 minutes ,this is the time to preheat the oven with the stones or the heavy cast iron pot ,pick up the dough with the paper and place it on top of the heated stones or pot ,baked for about 15 minutes or until internal temperature is 180*


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

I love bread, and I can't wait to try these recipes!

And I've got some Mississippi State butter, ingredients, cream and salt, ready to slather on it!

Thanks RTG


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

This one is the same,3 cups of bread flour, but first mix 1 cup of the flour with the yeast ,salt and water and allow it to ferment for at least 3 hours, it will develop more flavor, also if you mix everything in a large container and let it rise in the refrigerator overnight your bread will definitely be great.


----------

